# Help with 1996 sentra tie rod replacement



## Dirtracer4 (May 15, 2008)

Hello fello Nissan peeps...I need some help replacing my inner tie rod.... Does anyone know how to remove the tie rod from the linkage? Is it replaceable or do I have to change the whole linkage? It looks like there are threads on the conneting rod? Any help is appreciated...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like you remove the boot and put an open wrench on the inner joint and un-screw it.
Look in the FSM, in mine its Page ST-20
Download for free if you don't have one at phatg20.net


----------



## Dirtracer4 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help...........just as you described it unscrewed from the linkage very easily............on my way to racing once again soon.........thanks again for the help..this is a great place to get your questions answered about our awesome nissans....


----------



## michael503 (Aug 18, 2008)

can this be done without removing the rack from the vehicle? I need to replace my LH inner and it looks like the sub frame prevents you from getting a good grip with a wrench. are there flats on the rack itself? they don't show any in the manual.


----------



## michael503 (Aug 18, 2008)

michael503 said:


> can this be done without removing the rack from the vehicle? I need to replace my LH inner and it looks like the sub frame prevents you from getting a good grip with a wrench. are there flats on the rack itself? they don't show any in the manual.


[Rant on...]

Well today, I sucked it in and just did it. I have a 96 GXE that has a power rack. I peeled back the boot and to my surprise, there are no flats on the inner ball joint or the rack or any other place to put a wrench. I called the local Nissan dealer to ask them how to unscrew it and they did not know since it was standard procedure to sell a customer a rack assy when an inner tie rod end wore (why was I not surprised). They gave me a number of an aftermarket parts place and they in turn directed me to a mechanic at the local Firestone place.

He uses a "big pair of pliers" to unscrew them. 

The correct tool it seems is a ... wait for it... curve jawed set of vice grips.

I cannot believe that Nissan designed this the way they did. I worked at a rice burner MC shop for 20 years and thought I had seen it all in convoluted service designs (and I've seen quite a few), but this takes the cake. Vice grips!!! :lame: 
The manual racks at least have flats and a lock washer. Jeez

[Rant off...]


----------

